# Mahler set recommendations?



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

I recently bought Bernstein's set with NYP. Except for the brass being a bit tinny, I have no complaints. It's quite a good set. Despite this, I am looking for something a bit more modern to complement it. And as much as I like the Bernstein set, I would prefer one without an overly romantic interpretation I'm thinking the Chailly set with the Royal Concertgebouw. Any other recommendations?


As always, your input is appreciated.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Declined said:


> And as much as I like the Bernstein set, I would prefer one without an overly romantic interpretation...


But it's Mahler. Do you mean Mahler with less idiosyncrasies of tempo and phrasing? I have some problems with his 2nd, and 5th. Sound on the 8th isn't so good. I love Solti in those.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Radames said:


> Do you mean Mahler with less idiosyncrasies of tempo and phrasing?


 That's what I mean.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Declined said:


> I would prefer one without an overly romantic interpretation I'm thinking the Chailly set with the Royal Concertgebouw. Any other recommendations?


The Chailly set is excellent with detailed interpretations and fine sound. I have special favorites of course for some symphonies.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Boulez is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Boulez and Gielen are famed for taking a less over-the-top approach to Mahler than Bernstein, though I find calling Boulez "metronomical", "emotionless", and "without nuance", as some do, to be completely wrong. He applies rubato throughout, just not as liberally or to as extreme a degree as Bernstein, and his renderings are very faithful to Mahler's scores.

My personal preference in Mahler runs towards Tennstedt, though, who took considerably slower tempos than the average and did indeed apply plenty of idiosyncratic interpretation, just in a way that I find serves Mahler's music more consistently than Bernstein.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Although it's not a contemporary set, you might consider Kubelik's cycle. It's a very different approach than Bernstein's.

Kubelik's Mahler is less angst-ridden, more lyrical, more "woodsy." Kubelik's often praised for being at his best in the Wunderhorn symphonies (M1 - M4), but I think his interpretations are consistently convincing from the First to the Ninth.

The audio quality of the DG set is adequate, but it's not as good as some contemporary recordings.

Another Kubelik alternative: Audite has released _live_ versions of Kubelik's Mahler symphonies with the Bavarian RSO. I've only heard the Fifth. It's tremendous; excellent sonics too. I've read nothing but good reviews of the others. Audite's Kubelik/BRSO _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Janet Baker is on my "to get" list. It's especially compelling since the DG box didn't include _DLvdE_.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

BTW, regarding Chailly: I only know his M5, so that's all I can comment on. I _like_ Chailly's Fifth. The sonics are SCARY good, demonstration-class quality.

But, to my ears, Kubelik's M5 -- both the DG and (especially) the Audite -- is a MUCH more compelling interpretation.

Naturally, your mileage may vary!  I know that many Mahler-philes love Chailly's cycle.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

I like Bernstein's interpretations. I just want to be able to hear the instruments clearer, to compliment Bernstein's recordings from the 60's, which is why I'm thinking Chailly, though I am considering Kubelik. Anyone know anything about the Zinman set? From what I could find online, people seem to find it rather bland.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

The Kubelik Audite live recordings are excellent - the 1st and das Lied von der Erde are the standouts. I unreservedly recommend them.

I don't have a complete set from anybody. I have not found any one conductor that does them all superbly. For example, for the 8th, the only recording I have enjoyed is Nagano on Harmonia Mundi (I know, an odd label that you wouldn't necessarily go to for Mahler, but still, it is very fine). Some conductors, though, do very well for quite a few. Klemperer, Wand, Bernstein, Boulez, Kubelik are at the top of my list.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Boulez and Gielen are famed for taking a less over-the-top approach to Mahler than Bernstein, though I find calling Boulez "metronomical", "emotionless", and "without nuance", as some do, to be completely wrong. He applies rubato throughout, just not as liberally or to as extreme a degree as Bernstein, and his renderings are very faithful to Mahler's scores.
> 
> My personal preference in Mahler runs towards Tennstedt, though, who took considerably slower tempos than the average and did indeed apply plenty of idiosyncratic interpretation, just in a way that I find serves Mahler's music more consistently than Bernstein.


^^^ exactly why I prefer Boulez, for both the late romantics and the 'late romantic modernists' Schoenberg, Webern, Berg. "Just right" rubato in both cases, plus that outstanding marshalling -- extreme and sublime mastery -- of the overall dynamic and tempi throughout a work. His Mahler recordings are far and away anything but 'passionless.'

The rest is a matter of personal taste, some preferring a more dramatic and overt 'emotional' approach. (My personal taste has that approach as near woefully exaggerated.) I find plenty, yeah, _all_ of the emotions in the Boulez recordings, and think people are imposing those pre-heard / read negative criticisms on the Boulez renderings to the point where it very much conditionally colors what they think they hear.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

To be honest, don't get a complete cycle by one conductor. Go for individual releases if your wallet can keep from bursting at the seams. I have yet to be convinced by one conductor being entirely successful. Since you already have one complete set, branch out a bit by targeting each one individually.

For 1 I would go Kubelik or Boulez (I like Fischer for this too). 
For 2 I'm a huge from of Tennstedt's live version, and also quite smitten with Blomstedt's (which no one ever talks about). 
For 3 Chailly or Honeck
For 4 I like Reiner, or Boulez (again, Fischer is pretty good with this one). 
For 5 Bernstein/Vienna all the way and it really isn't close (though I'm strangely fascinated with Barshai's)
For 6 Eschenbach/Phila is a personal favorite (most will probably disagree with this choice)
For 7 Gielen
For 8 I go Chailly, Nagano, Tennstedt (not the live version, not a fan), or Solti
For 9 Karajan is the popular favorite. I do like Gielen on this as well.
Das Lied, Oue/Minnesota, Bernstein (the tenor/baritone version), or the recent Nezet-Seguin/London is quite good.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Das Lied von der Erde:
Mildred Miller - mezzo, Ernst Haefliger - tenor: New York Philharmonic; Bruno Walter 
Cbs Masterworks Catalog #: 42034

My ultimate choice of the three recordings conducted by Bruno Walter. Budget re-release, fine sound, stunning overall performance. The third and last recording, despite the allure of the Kathleen Ferrier's true contralto, is so slow, and seems as if Walter were saying, 'listen to this bit here, there,' to the detriment of the piece as a whole. The first recording sounds hurried. _This is the Goldilocks, 'Just Right" recording._


----------



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

I find the Zurich recordings with Zinman very straightforward, without being stuffy - I would put Haitink in this category as well. I generally like the Italian sensibility brought to Mahler by Chailly and Abbado, though the later can take off too much of the edge sometimes. Honeck's Pittsburgh recordings are excellent, and quite different from most I've heard. Also, I'm fond of Levine's 3 and 6 and prefer Bernstein's later D.G. Versions to the Columbia ones (have both - as well as Tennstedt, Kubelik, Haitink and Karajan, sans 8)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would try *Bernstein*'s DG set (with the Vienna Philharmonic, the NYP, the Concertgebouw). Very involving and moving, if the recorded sound is a bit too blaring. His take on the 9th Symphony is remarkable and Earth-shattering (it has a sort of autobiographical feel to it as Bernstein himself was entering the final years of his life).

*Solti*'s Decca set with the Chicago SO is a safe bet (and a preferred one for many Malerians). I would also look into individual recordings of *Horenstein*. Unfortunately, he did not do a complete set of the symphonies, but in many ways his recordings were groundbreaking as he was introducing the music to Great Britain. *Vaclav Neumann*'s Supraphon set with the Czech Philharmonic is very unique and rewardingly so, somewhere between Bernstein's fiery temperament and *Kubelik's* lyrical, analytical approach.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

If you are looking for quality of sound, the Abbado set is very hard to beat. And you will get some solid, if not great performances. I would look into the (often mentioned) Boulez set, and Levine's set (although you'll have to buy M2 separately and I do not believe Levine has an M8 available.

But if it's sound quality you want, Abbado's is the best I've heard.

V


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Declined said:


> I recently bought Bernstein's set with NYP. Except for the brass being a bit tinny, I have no complaints. It's quite a good set. Despite this, I am looking for something a bit more modern to complement it. And as much as I like the Bernstein set, I would prefer one without an overly romantic interpretation I'm thinking the Chailly set with the Royal Concertgebouw. Any other recommendations?
> 
> As always, your input is appreciated.


Bernstein's NY set is wonderful as you've no doubt noticed. They are all excellent and the recordings of Symphonies No. 3 & 7 are definitive in my book.

If you're looking for "better audio quality" and something as an "alternative to Bernstein" my first recommendation would be the Bertini, followed by Gielen, followed by Chailly. Any of those 3 would be a good alternative to Bernstein with more "modern" sound.

The others mentioned have either slightly dated sound for what you sound like you are looking for, or they are less consistent/successful across "all" the Symphonies in my book.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to Boulez or Gielen.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Does anyone here have "The People's Mahler"? It was a set released 4 or 5 years ago. The recording for each symphony was chosen based on votes taken from an online poll.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Declined said:


> I've narrowed it down to Boulez or Gielen.


Gielen would be my recommendation. Review from ClassicsToday who gave Gielen a 10/10 for both performance and sound.

"Michael Gielen's Mahler cycle is now complete, and as predicted it moves straight to the top of the list as the most idiomatic and consistent single set currently available. You probably could put together a slightly more magnetic cycle from Bernstein's two, but if you're looking for one box with practically no weaknesses, this is it. To recapitulate briefly: only two of these performances previously enjoyed wide currency-the Seventh, which is one of the great ones, and the Fourth, which is good but not great (it is, in fact, the weakest performance in the set). Everything else is wonderful, the two new performances (the Fifth and the Ninth) especially so. Gielen turns in a performance of the Fifth very similar (surprisingly) to Kubelik's. Without stinting on the emotional intensity of the first two movements, he keeps the music moving swiftly with no sentimental lingering at all. The scherzo swings merrily along, the Adagietto adopts a flowing tempo in keeping with current thought as to how it should be played, and the finale goes as if self-propelled.

The Ninth is even finer: a first movement of exceptional organic unity with impressive climaxes and exceptionally clear polyphonic lines; a second movement that generously observes Mahler's tempo indication to speed up the crazy waltz each time it returns (there is no finer version available); an aptly nasty Rondo: Burleske that puts on a striking burst of speed toward the finish; and a finale that flows purposefully forward before evaporating in the most ethereal of codas. If you've been collecting the other symphonies, you already know that Nos. 1, 2, 3, 6, and 8 rank with the very best available. They are all beautifully recorded and are played with uninhibited virtuosity by the SWR orchestra. Spread over 13 discs, and absent the often strange and silly (but equally well done) couplings by various contemporary composers, this isn't the most economically laid out set: it's just the best. Nothing more need be said."

As mentioned Symphony No. 4 was the weakest link, that said ClassicsToday still gave it a 9 out of 10 when it was released individually.

Boulez has some good recordings, I enjoy his 6th in particular, but a couple are just lame. When rating Boulez's Mahler 2, it was given a 5 for performance and a 7 for sound by the same publication.

Gielen to me is the better "all around" set.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I see many people praising Chailly. I actually have not heard any of his Mahler recordings but I did hear him conduct the 5th with the Leipzig Gewandhaus once. It was a decent performance, but I did not find his interpretation as thrilling as my old Solti recording - the early 1969 one. It didn't really inspire me to go out and buy all his Mahler. 

As for Boulez I am afraid I am one of those people who find his recordings emotionless and mechanical. I used to have Tennstedt's 3rd. But when I got Bernstein earlier recording I traded in the Tennstedt. If I had to pick one set it would be Solti - but I have never heard his Mahler 3 which is the best one Mahler wrote.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Allow me to put in a plug for Michael Tilson Thomas' set, which also includes not only DLvdE but also most of the lieder. You can get it directly from the SFSO shop, which (last time I looked) was cheaper than Amazon. Alas, it is still expensive, but it is on SACD. 

I also second (or third? fourth?) the endorsements for the Boulez set. I haven't heard all of them yet, but those I have heard are very good. As is often the case with Boulez, you may hear details you've never heard before.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I can sort of see the allure of Tilson Thomas' recent Mahler cycle, but he's just not my cup of tea for this composer. His 9th is way too slow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Tilson Thomas has some good recordings. The 4th is very good, and the 6th as well, as I recall. If I am not mistaken, they recorded the 6th shortly after 9/11 - may have added some weight to the "Tragic" symphony? 

There is one - and I can't remember which it is, or it might be dLvdE, where there is a particularly weak-voiced female vocalist who was completely overpowered by the orchestra, though. It has been a while since I have heard all of them - I only own the 4th and the 6th by him. Overall, not a bad set, and the sonics are wonderful.


----------



## TheCTViolinist (Jun 28, 2014)

If you want a good basic set, I would go with Solti/Chicago for all of them. That is the first one I ever bought and probably the one I still most listen to.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Well after careful consideration I think I'll save up some money and go for the Gielen set. I'm just getting into Mahler but I really like his work so far. This probably won't be my last Mahler set. 


Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Too many great individual performances to recommend a complete set. All complete sets have strengths and weaknesses.

I wouldn't want to be without Klaus Tennstedt conducting the NY Philharmonic "live" in Mahler's Fifth symphony; the best I've ever heard, nor would I want to be without von Karajan's Mahler Ninth or Zubin Mehta conducting the NY Philharmonic "live" in Mahler's Resurrection.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Kubelik/Bavarian Radio

Kubelik wouldn't be my first choice for any of the symphonies but his work is consistent enough.
Personally, I try to avoid sets as no one does a great job throughout.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

If you want straight-forward but musical, let me recommend Haitink and the Concertgebouw, my favorite Mahler orchestra.

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...qid=1406433091&sr=1-1&keywords=haitink+mahler


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Varick said:


> If you are looking for quality of sound, the Abbado set is very hard to beat. And you will get some solid, if not great performances. I would look into the (often mentioned) Boulez set, and Levine's set (although you'll have to buy M2 separately and I do not believe Levine has an M8 available.
> 
> But if it's sound quality you want, Abbado's is the best I've heard.
> 
> V


I think the Abbado M6 (DG) sounds like absolute ********, but that's me.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Boulez and Gielen are famed for taking a less over-the-top approach to Mahler than Bernstein, though I find calling Boulez "metronomical", "emotionless", and "without nuance", as some do, to be completely wrong. He applies rubato throughout, just not as liberally or to as extreme a degree as Bernstein, and his renderings are very faithful to Mahler's scores.


So true and agreed 100%.

Boulez gives you the score....no more and no less. I own a TON of Mahler and Boulez is still reached for a lot of the time.

Example of his greatness: M7 (Cleveland)....Listen to the "Moonlit Episode" from about 12:00 on. Check out the harp(s) glissando at exactly 12:53 and how it 'melts' into the wind trill....utter perfection. Most other recordings just ignore small details such as this but Boulez makes it a point to be exceptionally clean in moments such as these. Actually that whole section (which is one of my favorite moments in all of Mahler) is just breathtaking under Boulez' baton....err fingers

Gielen is great as well, and the Chailly contains my favorite M9 ever put to tape.

To the O/P - good luck and enjoy the ride mate! Mahler has cost me a LOT of $$$ and a LOT of listening time, but there is no doubt he is still top 5 for me forever.


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

In agreement with several other posters in this thread with regard to complete sets, I also like Boulez for his straight forward clarity of thought and execution which I do not feel diminish the end results one bit. And I also Tennstedt for his heartfelt sincerity and ability to take the long line approach without the end result ever made to sound too slow or too long because the degree of concentration and intensity he brings to the music. Both conductors have very different approaches to Mahler (almost opposites) and at the same time, too my ears, both bring out inner details of the scores that I find very involving and satisfying.

As I've said in a prior post in one of the many Mahler threads here at TC, with Mahler's symphonies its not just the themes, their development, the special effects, the brilliant orchestration and the satisfyingly complete structures. Somehow he created works that not only encompass a whole world of human experience, they are also very flexible with respect to effective interpretation and approach in a number of different ways.

And thanks to poster realdealblues posts above for the Gielen set info which I am now off to investigate further and likely purchase.

I also have the Tilson-Thomas set and several dozen other individual recordings by just about every conductor that ever recorded a Mahler symphony. Makes me wonder if one can own too much Mahler.

Nah!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have the Boulez set and I like it.


----------



## xpangaeax (Oct 1, 2013)

I figured I'd resurrect this thread rather than starting a new one - I'm expanding my Mahler cycles as well, and I'm starting to wonder - is Kubelik on the _faster_ side of things? The other ones I've listened to so far are Bernstein, Gielen and Tennstedt, and all seem to be considerably slower. Kubelik was my starting point, and for #2 especially, I feel that the pace should be a little quicker. It could again just be that I listened to the Kubelik M2 about 30 times before listening to anyone else's, though. I'm going to check out Chailly which I assume will be on the faster end. Thoughts?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Kubelik is generally quicker and lighter than most, yes.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A few years ago, there was a version of the Mahler cycle as voted in by people online and released on DG called Mahler: The People's Edition.









What is really cool is that it includes the "best" versions for each symphony as follows:

Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik

Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Resurrection'
Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig (mezzo)
Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Zubin Mehta

Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Anna Larsson (contralto)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Symphony No. 4 in G major
Edith Mathis (soprano)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Symphony No. 7 in E minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of the Thousand'
Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Augér, Yvonne Minton, Helen Watts, René Kollo, John Shirley-Quirk & Martti Talvela
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Sängerknaben, Georg Solti

Symphony No. 9 in D major
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini

Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major
(Ed. Deryck Cooke)
Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin, Riccardo Chailly

This is the only set which has been democratically voted and really cool in not including the same conductor throughout the whole cycle.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I also can recommend highly the brilliant and very underrated Mahler cycle by Sinopoli one of my all time favorite conductors!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> A few years ago, there was a version of the Mahler cycle as voted in by people online and released on DG called Mahler: The People's Edition.
> 
> View attachment 59063
> 
> ...


Out of the Mahler box sets with different conductors, this would probably be mt favourite one, being a huge fan of all the listed recordings.

Boulez'so Mahler is my favourite of one cinductor, but he's not really for everyone's taste


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

In my opinion: Abbado + Berliner Philharmoniker = perfect match


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The "People's Edition" is a fine idea. No one conductor has a monopoly on the Mahler Symphonies.

Would love to see this system applied to the Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The "People's Edition" is a fine idea. No one conductor has a monopoly on the Mahler Symphonies.
> 
> Would love to see this system applied to the Beethoven symphonies.


Me too. Also I wish that there were a crowd sourced for the Brahms and Bruckner symphonies.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

The San Francisco Symphony with MTT ? They won some awards....

- Bill


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What is that box set recorded in the 70s, with a white slip cover, with arabesque kind of stuff on it, out of print? I can't find anything in Amazon that looks like it.
Please solve this mystery, with accompanying image. Now WORK!!!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

xpangaeax said:


> I figured I'd resurrect this thread rather than starting a new one - I'm expanding my Mahler cycles as well, and I'm starting to wonder - is Kubelik on the _faster_ side of things? The other ones I've listened to so far are Bernstein, Gielen and Tennstedt, and all seem to be considerably slower. Kubelik was my starting point, and for #2 especially, I feel that the pace should be a little quicker. It could again just be that I listened to the Kubelik M2 about 30 times before listening to anyone else's, though. I'm going to check out Chailly which I assume will be on the faster end. Thoughts?


Norman LeBrecht was pretty dismissive of the Kubelik set, which he described as light and sunny. That is unfair, but like most
derogatory generalizations, it may contain a kernel of truth. I think it is a valid side of Mahler, but he does miss a lot of the despair, and I wouldn't want the Kubelik set as my only Mahler set.
I would echo others and wonder why you need a complete set by one conductor. I have several complete sets and I think it is beyond the ability of one Conductor to hit a home run each time out. Perhaps if Horenstein had chance to do a complete cycle...I understand that Pristine Audio found a concert version of 5 and just released it. I think that still leaves 2 unaccounted for.

My favorites

1: Horenstein or Bernstein/NYP
2: Abbado/Chicago
3: Horenstein/LSO
4: Szell/Cleveland
5: Bernstein/NYP
6: Karajan/Berlin PO
7. MTT/SFSO
8. Solti/Vienna
9: Ancerl/Czech PO


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Norman LeBrecht was pretty dismissive of the Kubelik set, which he described as light and sunny. That is unfair, but like most derogatory generalizations, it may contain a kernel of truth. I think it is a valid side of Mahler, but he does miss a lot of the despair, and I wouldn't want the Kubelik set as my only Mahler set.


In the interest of offering another perspective... If I were to choose just one set of Mahler's symphonies, it would likely be Kubelik's. I think his cycle is never less than excellent and it's often superb.

As always, other's mileage may vary!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

JACE said:


> In the interest of offering another perspective... If I were to choose just one set of Mahler's symphonies, it would likely be Kubelik's. I think his cycle is never less than excellent and it's often superb.
> 
> As always, other's mileage may vary!


I was talking with my tuba playing friend Ben about Kubelik's recording of the first and he said that he didn't like the sonic engineering. He said that the primary brass drowned out the woodwinds. I am now keen to see if that is the case.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't know if this was posted and I have never heard it but it looks very interesting:


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Not a complete set, but some very impressive performances:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Don't know if this was posted and I have never heard it but it looks very interesting:


What looks particularly interesting about it?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> What looks particularly interesting about it?


The singers and perhaps the conductor.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Don't know if this was posted and I have never heard it but it looks very interesting:


Very much hit and miss, and the price and remaster makes it one of the most promising Mahler sets for a beginner, but it isn't really worth it. I only liked Nos. 1, 3, 7, 8 & 9.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I just got Mahler 1-7 by Abbado and Lucerne on Blu ray:







It is to me the best (partly) cycle Abbado ever did and comes close to my best Mahler recordings ever. Pity that this set wasn't released on CD.
The Abbado II CD cycle on DG is from the decade he was with the BPO. It is complete and it has some very good recordings too.








Abbado I (also on DG) never did it for me.

Furthermore, Chailly and Boulez are highly recommended as complete cycles.


----------

